# Home Office reference number and NI number



## allstar1811 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi,

I (non EEA national) am currently filling in the EEA FM form and I am stuck on the "personal reference number" section of the form. I have two questions that I would like to ask. 

1) Does the Home Office reference number refer to the number used in previous visa applications, such as the EEA family permit? I did not receive a letter with these numbers when I obtained my FP.

2) I have lost my NI number, and I had mentioned that in my FP application. Due to my change of address it has been a pain to get my NI number and it might take a little while before I obtain it. I would like to know if it is better to mention again that I have lost my NI number or leave it blank? On the form it states "If you do not have any of the above reference numbers, please write ‘N/A’ (not applicable) in the relevant box or leave it blank."

Thanks very much in advance!

allstars1811


----------

